# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  iphone και voip

## range

υπάρχει κάποιο app για το iphone να μπορώ να εχω awmn voip;

----------


## NetTraptor

iSip είναι ένα καλο

----------


## range

> iSip είναι ένα καλο


thanks θα το δοκιμασω. Τι διαδικασίες πρεπει να κανω για να παρω νουμερο και τα σχετικα;

----------


## NetTraptor

wind.awmn, ακολουθείς τον σύνδεσμο voip, κάνεις login με το ίδιο user pass του wind, δημιουργείς έναν αριθμό και βλέπεις οδηγείες στο www.voip.awmn
Θα σου βάλω και μερικά screen shot εδώ. Δώσε μου λίγο

----------


## range

> wind.awmn, ακολουθείς τον σύνδεσμο voip, κάνεις login με το ίδιο user pass του wind, δημιουργείς έναν αριθμό και βλέπεις οδηγείες στο www.voip.awmn
> Θα σου βάλω και μερικά screen shot εδώ. Δώσε μου λίγο


thanks για την βοηθεια  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21371123063.377994.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21371123107.795569.jpg

ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21371123120.697443.jpg

Περνά και το Tapatalk μια και παίζεις με αυτό στις ανέβασα

----------


## range

> ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21371123063.377994.jpg
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21371123107.795569.jpg
> 
> ImageUploadedByTapatalk 21371123120.697443.jpg
> 
> Περνά και το Tapatalk μια και παίζεις με αυτό στις ανέβασα


Ευχατριστω θα σου πω τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## panoscnr

και το 3CX κατα την αποψή μου είναι καλή voip εφαρμογή και παίζει κανονικά στο awmn

----------


## pasific

zoiper++

----------


## range

Έκανα αυτά αλλα στο τέλος μου λέει account : 5410195080:awmn.wn error:bad gateway

----------


## panoscnr

Display Name - 5410195080
Domain - voip.awmn

User name - 5410195080

Password - τον κωδικό σου

Advance

Auth Username - 5410195080

Proxy Server - voip.awmn

Registration Timeout - 600

Voicemail Number - blank

Enable NAT Detect - off



Από τα λίγα που ξέρω έτσι πρέπει να τα βάλεις

----------


## range

Τώρα περνω error:default status message
Βλέπω οτι σεταρουμε awmn.voip έχουμε λίγο θέμα με τους dns απο εδώ κάτω σε λίγες μέρες θα κάνουμε δικο μας dns. Λες να επιρεαζει που δεν πιέζουν καλα οι dns;

----------


## panoscnr

Ελπίζω να έχεις κάνει απλά τυπογραφικό λάθος στο awmn.voip γιατί είναι voip.awmn 
Αντι για voip.awmn δοκιμασε με ip 10.67.0.17

----------


## range

Καλά μπορω να πω οτι είμαι τραγικά απροσεξία. Χαχαχαχαχα το είχα βάλει ανάποδα εντάξει προχώρησε στο apns το βάζω on η off;

----------


## panoscnr

Apple Push Notification service (APNs) αυτό είναι του iphone συστημα βάλτο on γι αρχη και αν δεν το θες μπορεις να το απενεργοποιήσεις αργότερα

----------


## range

Thanks man

----------


## range

Δεν έχω κ κανά τηλ να πάρω κανέναν να δώ πως δουλεύει  ::

----------


## panoscnr

> Δεν έχω κ κανά τηλ να πάρω κανέναν να δώ πως δουλεύει


5410020600 panos παρε

----------


## klarabel

To 3CX παίζει και σε android αν ήθελες να το δοκιμάσεις.

----------


## BDMG

> και το 3CX κατα την αποψή μου είναι καλή voip εφαρμογή και παίζει κανονικά στο awmn


Υπάρχουν οδηγίες για τις ρυθμίσεις;;;
Είναι αυτές που αναγράφονται σε προηγούμενο post;;;

----------


## panoscnr

> Υπάρχουν οδηγίες για τις ρυθμίσεις;;;
> Είναι αυτές που αναγράφονται σε προηγούμενο post;;;


Καλησπερα πάνω κάτω ίδιες είναι αν κολλήσεις κάπου εδώ θα είμαι.

@klarabel εννοοίτε πως το έχω και στο android tablet μου  ::

----------


## range

Παιδιά χρησιμοποιώ το isip πολυ καλό αλλα υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα. Οταν πάρει κάποιος τηλ στο isip δεν χτυπάει και στον αλλον κανει ένα "τούτ" τίποτα άλλο. Αν ανοίξω το προγράμμα τότε μπορεί να με καλέσει ο άλλος κανονικά. Δεν θα έπρεπε με το που βρεθώ σε awmn wifi να κανει register απο μόνο του;

----------


## indian

εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το bria και συμβαίνει το ίδιο ακριβώς.. και το είχα κοιτάξει λίγο... δεν είχα βρει κάποιο software να μπορεί να δέχεται την κλίση δίχως να έχω ανοίξει το voip app

----------


## range

Πλάκα μου κανείς.... Απλα τραγικό...

----------


## indian

Όπως και κανένα από όσα δοκίμασα δεν δίνει g729 g729a δίχως να χρειαστεί να κάνεις αναβάθμιση σε premium 

Ξέρει κανείς κάποιο που να δίνει g729 g729a δίχως αναβάθμιση του app?

----------


## Nikiforos

> Πλάκα μου κανείς.... Απλα τραγικό...


Καλα χωρις να ειναι ανοιχτο το app πως θα δουλευει? πρεπει να τρεχει στο background! εγω δουλευω σε android ομως το Zoiper και αν δεν το εχω ανοιχτο φυσικα και δεν δεχομαι κλησεις, εγω το συνδεω με τον αστερισκ μου και απο εκει δεχομαι και κλησεις απο το awmn, απο το σταθερο μου αλλα και απο τα εσωτερικα μου νουμερα. Μερικες φορες δεν θελω να ειναι συνδεδεμενο μετα δλδ τι θα εκανα αν αυτοματα δουλευε παντα? 
αμα θελετε να το δοκιμασετε ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω βρει για android στο iphone εχει αλλα : https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/zoip...438949960?mt=8

----------


## range

Ναι ρε παιδιά π.χ το viber πως δουλεύει χωρίς να το ανοίξεις ;

----------


## Nikiforos

Εμενα δεν δουλευει.....μπορει να τρεχει στο background, αν σκοτωσεις την διεργασια δεν θα δουλευει ομως. Εγω εχω ενα προγραμμα το greenify που θελει root access και μπορω να μπλοκαρω οτι τρεχει αυτοματα, το viber νομιζω το εχω μπλοκαρει ετσι, παντως οσα προγραμματα voip (sip clients) εχω δουλεψει δεν παιζανε αν δεν τα ανοιγα εγω.

----------


## range

Το viber δεν ξέρω αν δουλεύει με την ίδια λογική παντός το έχω τσεκάρει και χτυπάει απο την στιγμή που θα βρει δίκτυο

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημέρα! τελικα δεν δουλευει με την ιδια λογικη, το τσεκαρα και το εχω μπλοκαρει να ανοιγει μονο του γιατι ειχα υπερκαταναλωση μπαταριας! παντως σε οσα προγραμματα sip clients εχω δοκιμασει δεν τρεχουν αυτοματα, εκτος ενα σε android που το ξηλωσα για αυτο τον λογο, https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...com.csipsimple ψαχτο αν υπαρχει για iphone.

----------


## range

Α ωραία θα το κοιτάξω thanks

----------


## Juan

Αυτό που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι το iOS κάνει εξοικονόμηση μπαταρίας αυτόματα, και βάζει σε "αδράνεια" μη γνωστές εφαρμογές πχ άγνωστες sip εφαρμογές με αποτέλεσμα να μην λειτουργούν σωστά μερικές φορές . Συγκεκριμένα το είχα προσέξει με εφαρμογή για το fritzbox ενώ στο android μου δουλεύει καλύτερα η εφαρμογή.

----------

